# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Ιδανικη τοποθεσια για το κλουβι με τα Ζεμπρακια

## christos80

Ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να γνωμες και παρατηρησεις για την τοποθεσια που πρεπει να εχουμε το κλουβι 
Εγω μενω σε ενα οροφοδιαμερισμα 
Και εχω 2 μεγαλες βεραντες μια βορειοανατολικη και μια νοτιοδυτικη θεωρησα καλυτερα να την βαλω στην βεραντα που βγαινω περισσοτερο  ωστε να με συνηθισουν και εχει και περισσοτερη δροσια






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται το σημείο Χρήστο, έχει και τέντα και 2 μεριές τοίχο για να είναι προστατευμένα από ρεύματα αέρα και βροχές! Απλώς θα πρέπει σίγουρα να βάλεις κάποιο προστατευτικό για τα αρπακτικά, γιατί ποτέ δε ξέρεις πότε μπορεί να γίνει το κακό. Θα μπορούσες ίσως να πάρεις κάτι τέτοιο και να το στερεώσεις με μία βίδα στον τοίχο και αυτό και να μπαίνει σαν καπάκι στο κλουβί!

----------

